# new idea



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just saw in my new basspro cat. that humminbird and lowrance came out with a 500 series down imaging unit. I think that is all that I need up front. I am going to look at the 500 up front and a 700or 800 on the console. I want the console to have side imaging with sd cards. I will connect the two units so I can share information together. Does this sound like a plan?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me.
While your at it order me one for a cheeseburger tomorrow.

I do like the idea a lot though.


----------

